# Show Nerves... A Few Questions



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

I might start showing in hunter's this fall, but my problem is that my horse isn't a very good jumper. He refuses jumps all the time (I know it's partially my fault, but still), and he can never seem to get his striding correct. 

I would only be doing the 18"-2' classes, but I was wondering how I can get him over more jumps... Especially at a show.


Also, how can I get rid of my nervousness??!?!?! I just know I'll be nervous, and I can;t concentrate when I'm nervous. How do you get rid of your nervousness?


----------



## andywood86 (Jul 27, 2010)

I would strongly recommend getting a few lessons as the teacher can see where you're going wrong and offer some tips, even the pros continue to have lessons!


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Second lessons. It's not your horse messing up the striding, its you. You need to set the pace, have impulsion and count your strides. 

As far as nerves, eat, drink water and most of all get plenty of sleep before a show.


----------

